# Nearly New Owner



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

Just posted a Thank you for the heads up on the coil pack recall and thought it was a bit rude to not say hello here first. Can I start of by saying thank you for all the help this forum has been since I bought my TT last May using a quick search of existing posts to answer any questions I had on buying, servicing etc.

Having had a company car most of my adult life I was offered an allowance instead and jumped at the chance of a little roof down motoring again. The last private car I bought was a 987 Boxster back in 2005 which I paid £44k for new, ran it for 3 years and 40k miles and sold it for £16k with the depreciation and some heavy bills (wiring loom went just outside 2 year warranty nearly £6k) leaving a bad taste in my mouth.

This time around I wanted all the pleasure without the pain so with the help of this forum I flew up to Scotland to look at a red 54 plate 1.8t TT Roadster with 40k on the clock and a full service history listed on Ebay and it was love at first sight. I got a bit knocked of the price as per your advice as the belt had not been done and handed over £4,800 for what looked like a two year old car. I drove it back down and it didn't miss a beat and booked it in for full service, belt, water pump, tensioners etc for peace of mind with a local garage that had been recommended (cumberland auto services Loughborough) who did the lot for under £500. Such a pleasure dealing with old school mechanics who unlike main dealer past experience were not just interested in the contents of my wallet. I took it to a local body shop to sort out a few blemishes in the paint I hadn't noticed and had the wheels refurbished and the car was as good as new.

I have since covered 4k miles and I have enjoyed every minute of it with the car allowance having almost paid for the car outright it has been unbelievable value for the pleasure it has given me.

Car has been kept stock by previous one lady owner with me only replacing stereo as wanted hands free and USB just before Christmas and I picked up a leather interior on Ebay to replace my cloth which again was near mint for £150 which I might get around to fitting this week.... I only said might!

Anyway, thanks again for all the helpfull posts and Happy New Year to you all......

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I am guessing you have an 150 roadster if it came with cloth seats ?


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for welcome and yes it's the 150. Didn't need anything bigger as I drive like an old man to keep my license clean enough to ride my bikes like a tw*t :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stevex11sdw said:


> Thanks for welcome and yes it's the 150. Didn't need anything bigger as I drive like an old man to keep my license clean enough to ride my bikes like a tw*t :wink:


Nothing wrong with the 150


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

So much for fitting new interior. I have spent 5 hours trying to change one door card. Removing was simple enough, changing bits over to new leather door card was a breeze until I got to the electric window switch which would not snap back into place for love nor money. Eventually worked out that I had to remove mirror switch and slide the aluminium sleeve on handle back a few mm to get it in with the help of another pair of hands.Once the switch was back in it was back outside to re attach to door with sore fingers and the heavens opened to give me and the inside of the car a good soaking in the dark. Not the best day I've had and I have still got the passenger side and seats to fit......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When you re fit the door panel make sure you get the rubber cover with the red reflector fitted correctly as I have seen a good number that have been Rongelap fitted and rubbing on the paint work in the door shut eventually causing rust


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

Thanks YTT, will have a look tomorrow as it is not right at the moment as I was soaked and losing the will to live.


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

Door cards and seats replaced with nice new leather ones. What a difference a day makes...only took a couple of hours today to re do yesterday's mess, the passenger side and the seats.

Now have a spare set of cloth seats and door cards which are at least a 9 out of 10 if anyone is interested?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Stevex11sdw said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for welcome and yes it's the 150. Didn't need anything bigger as I drive like an old man to keep my license clean enough to ride my bikes like a tw*t :wink:
> ...


No there isnt anything wrong with the 150!!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

My first pic uploaded!










Wish I still had the Ducati to match instead of the lawn mower!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

looks purrrrrty  welcome to the 150 roadster club 

J
xx


----------

